# bsnl broadband/internet sugesstion



## akash22 (Mar 31, 2011)

guys currently m using aircel pocket internet and my max data usage went upto 5.4gb and now i want choose a bsnl broadband connection. i liked these plans::
BBG Combo ULD 1000(2 Mbps upto 15 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 15 GB)
BBG Combo ULD 1350(4 Mbps upto 20 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 20 GB )
BB Home Combo ULD 900 (4Mbps upto 8 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB )
i wanted to know how is the speed  performance if anyone using any of the above plans and is from kolkata. how much do you get at 2Mbps and 4Mbps connection?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

A 2 mbps connection means download speeds of approximately 200 kBps and 4 mbps means download speed of 400 kBps.

You will get that speed if you take the plan.


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2011)

but there is no actual use if u cant downlaod at that speed...to open a webpage a 512kbps connection is sufficient...but to view online videos and downloading one needs that kindof speed...


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> but to view online videos and downloading one needs that kindof speed...



That speed is also usefull if OP might wanna share connection in Wi-Fi


----------



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> That speed is also usefull if OP might wanna share connection in Wi-Fi



yes you are right


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> BB Home Combo ULD 900 (4Mbps upto 8 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB )



I reccomend this. Best bang for your buck.


----------



## Faun (Mar 31, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> guys currently m using aircel pocket internet and my max data usage went upto 5.4gb and now i want choose a bsnl broadband connection. i liked these plans::
> BBG Combo ULD 1000(2 Mbps upto 15 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 15 GB)
> BBG Combo ULD 1350(4 Mbps upto 20 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 20 GB )
> BB Home Combo ULD 900 (4Mbps upto 8 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB )
> i wanted to know how is the speed  performance if anyone using any of the above plans and is from kolkata. how much do you get at 2Mbps and 4Mbps connection?



512kbps is much better than 256kbps after 8Gb. Get 512kbps unlimited if you don't mind a brief adrenaline shot of 4mbps for 8GBs.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 31, 2011)

> 512kbps is much better than 256kbps after 8Gb. Get 512kbps unlimited if you don't mind a brief adrenaline shot of 4mbps for 8GBs.



OP has not only to pay Rs. 450 more but also gets lower speeds.


But he should got for the connection you mentioned if there are no budget constraints.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 1, 2011)

Faun said:


> 512kbps is much better than 256kbps after 8Gb. Get 512kbps unlimited if you don't mind a brief adrenaline shot of 4mbps for 8GBs.



that 4Mbps won't last long. 8Gb is paltry for a 4Mbps connection. will get used up before OP even have a chance to try something & then the 256kbps pathetic connection will get loose.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

If OP wants it within 1k than 4 mbps upto 8 gb otherwise if he has ABSOLUTELY no budget constraint then-
BBG Combo ULD 1350(4 Mbps upto 20
GB, 512 Kbps beyond 20 GB )


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 1, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> If OP wants it within 1k than 4 mbps upto 8 gb otherwise if he has ABSOLUTELY no budget constraint then-
> BBG Combo ULD 1350(4 Mbps upto 20
> GB, 512 Kbps beyond 20 GB )



this one seems much logical...8 gb is too less for 4mbps


----------



## akash22 (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks guys but i will mainly use it to download enormous data. but if u have any other internet option within1k thn kindly inform me. my first priority is speed atleast 2Mbps.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 1, 2011)

> thanks guys but i will mainly use it to download enormous data. but if u have any other internet option within1k thn kindly inform me. my first priority is speed atleast 2Mbps.


I reccomend this then...no other meaningful plan....no other ISP has a better plan...go for this-





> BB Home Combo ULD 900 (4Mbps upto 8 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB )


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2011)

If enormous data then 256kbps will be too slow afterwards.


----------



## sparx (Apr 1, 2011)

Get the 1350 imo 512 after the FUP limit is still a consolation

If you would have got the connection before 31.03.11 then you would have got first 15days free usage with 2mbps speed.

I am got my connection two days ago(my PC dint sleep since then). I am getting speeds of 300KBps more than 2mbps


----------



## oscar (Apr 12, 2011)

I am currently using ALICE DSL connection.It is running good.I use modem for my DSl connection.Now if i take BSNL connection then What will be the cost of 2Mbps connection?Either there will be need of land line phone or not.Tell me what type of configuration require for BSNL connection?
________________________
For More Information Click dsl provider


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> BBG Combo ULD 1000(2 Mbps upto 15 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 15 GB)


256kbps is pathetic after using a 2Mbps speed.....dnt go for it



annindyadas said:


> BBG Combo ULD 1350(4 Mbps upto 20 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 20 GB )


20GB will endup within 1week....& 512kBps is a broadband speed go for it



annindyadas said:


> BB Home Combo ULD 900 (4Mbps upto 8 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB )


not recommnded..as per ur requirement...

if u wanna download more in less time than 4mbps is excellent


----------



## akash22 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks guys and one more question what about evdo speed wht about it's speed of 750 rs unlimited plan?
How much speed it gonna give ?has anyone tried out?


----------



## shruti (Apr 15, 2011)

EVDO speed depends on how near you are to the antenna.


----------



## sparx (Apr 15, 2011)

BSNL offers 2mbps speed unlimited with no fup at Rs. 9000. Which is im practical. So best value for money is Rs. 750 unlimited


----------



## akash22 (Apr 18, 2011)

i have a bsnl office near my house around 1-2 km from my house. 2mbps at 9k omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and how much speed it gives at 750?and r there any othr plans between 750 and 9k?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 18, 2011)

annindyadas said:


> i have a bsnl office near my house around 1-2 km from my house. 2mbps at 9k omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and how much speed it gives at 750?and r there any othr plans between 750 and 9k?



750UL
~60-63KB  /512 Kb  unlimited D/U


more info
*www.bsnl.co.in/service/new_BB/BB_home_only_unlim.htm

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/new_BB/BB_Standalone_unlim.htm


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2011)

I hv an yearly plan.....by dad changed the plan from 750UL(512kbps) to 450UL(256kbps)....is there a way i can switch back my plan...coz my dad enquired in the BSNL office...they said since its an yearly plan you can only change this before Nov 2011 end as it gets over in Nov....and if at all you want to still change the plan then you'll hv to pay 1.5k....i mean wth....


----------



## R2K (Apr 22, 2011)

i think bsnl 750 UL would be the best. U can download 80+ GB a month if u work hard .LOL i am already on this mission;D


----------



## akash22 (Apr 22, 2011)

rajesh i knw about the home and buisness plans i just wanted to knw about the plans for evdo


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2011)

Evdo- 750/ul each month. 

I reccomend you to use Bsnl 3g. Lot better speed and connectivity.

get it as a prepaid plan, Rs.4200/6 months for unlimited 
or
Rs.1350 each month for unlimited,postpaid.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 22, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Evdo- 750/ul each month.
> 
> I reccomend you to use Bsnl 3g. Lot better speed and connectivity.
> 
> ...



bro u r living in the past...that plan ended 2-3 months back now in 1350 u get 15gb usage only
:: BSNL 3G ::

now there is no 3g unlimited plan

max u can get is 35gb in RS.2720


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

I think I may not live in the past coz my this months Bsnl bill also contained advert of the plan.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 23, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I think I may not live in the past coz my this months Bsnl bill also contained advert of the plan.



Really then it would be great...I was thinking of that plan but sadly bsnl updated the 3g page and now no unlimited plans

Can you put some details..cost and last date


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 23, 2011)

I think its better to get the prepaid 3g(Rs.4200/6 months) if its still available.
Rs.1350/month is very high


I think you may be right... seeing plans here :: BSNL 3G ::

the plans I have mentioned seem thing of the past.


----------



## rajsujayks (Apr 24, 2011)

UL750 is what I recommend... You get 512kbps unlimited and if you're one of those lucky folks, you might even get 1.6+Mbps all the time... (Seems if you are near BSNL exchange, and if your place has a lot of business centres, so lot of GOOD QUALITY LINES, you'll get these awesome speeds...)


----------



## R2K (Apr 24, 2011)

^^
i am only like 2 km away from the exchange and i am not getting that kind of speed at all..
Even if that kind of speed gets available, u should be cautious because there is a high chance of bsnl messing up with your unlimited plan with a limited bandwidth plan and at end of the month you would end up with a bill that will give you a heart attack


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2011)

rajsujayks said:


> UL750 is what I recommend... You get 512kbps unlimited and if you're one of those lucky folks, you might even get 1.6+Mbps all the time... (Seems if you are near BSNL exchange, and if your place has a lot of business centres, so lot of GOOD QUALITY LINES, you'll get these awesome speeds...)



Thats not possible. BSNL always gives lower speeds. No way anyone gets that on a 512 kbps connctn.


----------



## masterkd (Apr 25, 2011)

anyone using reliance zoom1
1 mbps @1499 and 2mbps at night(10-8) with quarterly, half yearly or annual payment options
if service is good then this is not bad compared to others


----------



## akash22 (Apr 25, 2011)

masterkd said:


> anyone using reliance zoom1
> 1 mbps @1499 and 2mbps at night(10-8) with quarterly, half yearly or annual payment options
> if service is good then this is not bad compared to others


Reliance Broadnet Zoom 1 Mbps - India BroadBand



rajsujayks said:


> UL750 is what I recommend... You get 512kbps unlimited and if you're one of those lucky folks, you might even get 1.6+Mbps all the time... (Seems if you are near BSNL exchange, and if your place has a lot of business centres, so lot of GOOD QUALITY LINES, you'll get these awesome speeds...)


i m living just 1-2km from d exchange and one of neighbour frnd has 750ul plan and he always get a constant 50kbps speed

and the bad thing is aircel too has capped it's inernet data limit to 3 gb@98 per mnth but surely increased it's speed to 30kbps


----------



## rajsujayks (Apr 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Thats not possible. BSNL always gives lower speeds. No way anyone gets that on a 512 kbps connctn.



Not possible..? What say me, my friend in the same vicinity and another friend nearby all getting this speed:

*img717.imageshack.us/img717/6504/speeda.png

This in UL750...!

Not only us... Many in Coimbatore get this... First we thought it was due to the modem...But later we ruled it out as few other guys with the same modem and 
UL750 didn't get above 60kBps...! But one thing to be noted is: all of us with great speeds have this Teracom Wi-Fi modem...! My friend even contacted BSNL and asked about this (He feared of being charged more!) But they said that *512kbps minimum speed* is the criteria... Maximum can go above it..!

Wonder what is happening...! On one particular day (don't remember which!) in January, we all got 280+ kBps!!! 

I'm posting this in the sheer hope that no one sees this and complains to BSNL, lest they cap my speed..!


----------



## akash22 (Apr 25, 2011)

but i don't thnk so that above plan is still available


----------



## rajsujayks (Apr 25, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Thats not possible. BSNL always gives lower speeds. No way anyone gets that on a 512 kbps connctn.



Speed Test Done Now! 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1267927359.png


How's that??


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

I will never understand how you get more than double speed in a plan that is lesser speed.

My (upto) 2 mbps connection gives same speed as you guys


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

^^a 2Mbps shud give 250kB/s download speed


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> ^^a 2Mbps shud give 250kB/s download speed


 I get that much when I use Download Accelarator Plus. Normally without any add-on get atmost roung 150 kbps


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> I get that much when I use Download Accelarator Plus. Normally without any add-on get atmost roung 150 kbps



u mean when downloading through browser only

download speed also depends on the downloading site...if the site has enuf bandwidth for the user then fullspeed otherwise a limited speed is given


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 27, 2011)

at my home upto 2mbps gives 190-210 in torrents and 230 in IDM


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

Zangetsu said:
			
		

> u mean when downloading through browser only


 Yes



			
				 Zangetsu said:
			
		

> download speed also depends on the downloading site...if the site has enuf bandwidth for the user then fullspeed otherwise a limited speed is given


 Well, I get speeds like this even on CNET download etc 
It changes frequently, it increases to 200 kbps sometimes but also drops to 30 kbps



			
				 sujoyp said:
			
		

> at my home upto 2mbps gives 190-210 in torrents and 230 in IDM


 Thats pretty impressive speed


----------



## Anish (Apr 27, 2011)

I am having the home 500c plan which gives 210 KBps in orbit and 190 KBps in utorrent.
But onetime, i used games on demand form bsnl.. where i downloaded a game from their website... that time i got speed up to 550 KBps!


----------



## rajsujayks (Apr 27, 2011)

From what you all say, it's pretty clear that BSNL doesn't follow any standards... If you're lucky, you might get what you want (and more!)... Else it's your fate..!



thetechfreak said:


> I will never understand how you get more than double speed in a plan that is lesser speed.
> 
> My (upto) 2 mbps connection gives same speed as you guys



My friend who's got BB500 plan gets ~250kBps effortlessly (in torrents!) and more at times...! But that plan is unlimited only from 2AM to 8AM..


----------



## Aryan (May 5, 2011)

Hi I wanted to know something.
Im moving to New-delhi soon and am thinking about getting an unlimited Internet connection for playing PS3 and XBOX 360 online lag-free. I think 1mbps is enough. But Im confused which service provider to choose from and costs. Please reply. Thanks
Aryan


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

Yes 1 mbps is more than enough. Whats important is low ping.


----------



## Aryan (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. But can you be more specific about the company? Which service provider and monthly costs. It would be very helpful. And can I use mobile's 3g to play on Consoles<via 3G router?>


----------



## thetechfreak (May 5, 2011)

Well, I'd suggest BSNL / MTNL.
There is a plan of around Rs.850/month that gives unlimited.

Wait a little, will post specific details in a little while.

These are some plans you might want. Btw, whats your budget?


			
				 annindyadas said:
			
		

> BBG Combo ULD 1000(2 Mbps upto 15 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 15 GB)
> BBG Combo ULD 1350(4 Mbps upto 20
> GB, 512 Kbps beyond 20 GB )
> BB Home Combo ULD 900 (4Mbps upto
> 8 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB )


----------



## Aryan (May 5, 2011)

I can spare Rs.750-Rs.1000 for Internet. But the quotes that you have given is for data capped. I want unlimited 1mbps connection to play online on my consoles and watch youtube videos and surf-a lot. I think that playing online is fine for data caps but if I want to use DLC it'll finish within a week or two. And believe me I surf a lot and download through LEGAL torrent sites even more.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 6, 2011)

Sorry, but I dont think BSNL/MTNL have connection like that





> BB Home Combo ULD 900 (4Mbps upto
> 8 GB, 256 Kbps beyond 8 GB )


 Get this. 

Gaming can be done at these speeds too. (I have done it with no lag of my own)


256 kbps is good for downloading but torrents  *might suffer *


----------



## Aryan (May 6, 2011)

Thanks again for the reply. Just wanted to ask something. Is the plan you mentioned unlimited? Its 4mbps till 8gb and when I exceeds that limit it goes down to 256kbps? And thats 256kbps for rest of the month? And is 256kbps really enough for lag free PS3 and Xbox 360 online gaming? Ill take it if I get your conforming word that says that it will run the consoles gaming online with absolutely no hiccups.
If thats the case I like the "BBG Combo ULD 1000" too. But what are the prices? And remember I am moving to New Delhi. Is the scheme and price same there?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

Aryan said:
			
		

> Is the plan you mentioned unlimited? Its 4mbps till 8gb and when I exceeds that limit it goes down to 256kbps? And thats 256kbps for rest of the month? And is 256kbps really enough for lag free PS3 and Xbox 360 online gaming?


 It should be as long as you get a low ping.

Go to the local exchange and query about Broadband plans. They should hand you a brochure which contains all the plans


----------



## baiju (May 7, 2011)

sujoyp said:


> at my home upto 2mbps gives 190-210 in torrents and 230 in IDM



You are one lucky fellow. On My 2 mbps connection I am getting only 90-95 kBps both in utorrent and FDM despite the telephone exchange being just 200 mtrs away. Now my modem got fried and i am waiting for a new one. Let us check how much i can get with the new modem.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 7, 2011)

baiju said:
			
		

> I am getting only
> 90-95 kBps both in utorrent and FDM
> despite the telephone exchange being
> just 200 mtrs away


 You're living so near a exchange but still!
I have same connection.

I get speeds 4 times as yours 



Secret= coz I use Download Accelarator Plus


----------



## R2K (May 7, 2011)

baiju said:


> You are one lucky fellow. On My 2 mbps connection I am getting only 90-95 kBps both in utorrent and FDM despite the telephone exchange being just 200 mtrs away. Now my modem got fried and i am waiting for a new one. Let us check how much i can get with the new modem.



 how did that happen
thunderstorm\lightning\power surge


----------



## baiju (May 8, 2011)

R2K said:


> how did that happen
> thunderstorm\lightning\power surge



Lightning. Last month there were heavy rain along with severe lightning in Kerala. Usually i am in the habit of disconnecting telephone and power cables during lightning. But on that particular day I was in the middle of a cell phone conversation with a colleague and a sudden lightning took away the life out of my modem and pc  (The pc was not working as during that time there was no electricity). Waiting for a replace motherboard from Acer. The modem was a personal one and when I contacted the exchange they said that there is a scarcity of modems and advised me to purchase from outside.


----------



## R2K (May 11, 2011)

^^
i am also from kerala......Are you talking abt the rainfall on the day of Vishu
Lightning is the only thing that is keeping me away from downloading at night


----------



## baiju (May 12, 2011)

R2K said:


> ^^
> i am also from kerala......Are you talking abt the rainfall on the day of Vishu
> Lightning is the only thing that is keeping me away from downloading at night



Yea the easter week. I am still left with the great 10kbps bsnl gprs


----------

